# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Неверный остаток номенклатуры

## Extro21

Добрый день!
Номенклатура показывает неверный остаток
Но если формировать отчет по этому товару, то он показывает верное количество
с чем это может быть связано?

----------


## Extro21

Скриншот:
Остаток шеба.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> Номенклатура показывает неверный остаток
> Но если формировать отчет по этому товару, то он показывает верное количество
> с чем это может быть связано?


С какими настройками сформирован отчет?

----------


## Extro21

Стоит фильтр по номенклатуре и выставлен период

----------


## Fltr

> Стоит фильтр по номенклатуре и выставлен период


а по складам? На форме списка - отбор по складу

----------


## Extro21

и по складам
Указан склад магазина

----------


## Fltr

> и по складам
> Указан склад магазина


Тогда надо смотреть на функцию, отвечающую за показ остатка в форме справочника. Возможно разница в периоде получения остатков в отчете и в форме списка, либо другие различия.
Укажите название конфигурации и релиз. Типовая или доработанная?

----------


## Extro21

Розница, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.4)
Типовая

----------


## Fltr

> Розница, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.4)
> Типовая


Попробуйте тестирование и исправление информационной базы
https://helpme1c.ru/kak-sdelat-testi...-redakciya-3-0

----------

